# Jellybean on SGN 7000



## begz (Aug 9, 2012)

+1
when..?
preview of jellybean ROM powered by AOKP and not CM10..


----------



## xerxesz (Dec 1, 2012)

Update: I found it, The translation was too bad. That's why I did not find earlier.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe I am not posting it on the right place but it is Jellybean and Galaxy Note so maybe.

When I connect a headset - cable or bluetooth - it mutes the phone or rather puts it to vibrate only. How can I disable this 'feature'????

thanks,

aron


----------

